# cant connect to this pregnancy after my loss



## rhealeigh

after trying 4 five years we finally got pregnant july/2011..in september/2011 we lost our baby. Now I found out I'm pregnant on jan/11/12, however I can't connect to this pregnancy. I keep thinking that I will wake up & be thrilled I'm pregnant but I don't. I'm just afraid that wen I begin 2 accept this baby I'm going to lose it. I am actually ANGRY, because no matter how many children I have I will always want the one I lost in September. I just dnt understand why I couldn't have that baby that would b due in April but now I'm starting all over again & it just seems so unfair.


----------



## Charlee

I'm the same hun, doctor said it's normal and I should hopefully feel better when I have some scans and see my baby is healthy. Please speak to your doctor though as it could end in depression. You aren't alone though.


----------



## rhealeigh

Thanks. Today I'm 6wks & 3 days. I have a scan next week so maybe it will get better


----------



## Dana_Scully

I feel the same way. I lost mine in mid november and now I'm about 5 weeks pregnant. I refuse to put a ticker in my siggy, so sure that either the test was wrong or that I'll lose this one as well. It's very hard. In my country they only give you a US when you're 12 weeks, so I have many more weeks of worry.


----------



## SabrinaKat

Dana -- can you afford a private scan? After a mc in 2009, when I found out I was pregnant again, my GP sent me to an early pregnancy unit for a scan at 9 weeks and that made a huge difference.

How you ladies feel is completely normal -- I'm on the countdown to having baby in the next few weeks and it was only around 26 wks that I began to connect with LO and even now, am trying not to get too excited as am always worried and anxious! 

take care of yourselves!

best wishes


----------



## StarBright25

lost our son harrison at 26weeks in march 2011, and 10weeks pregnant now. we havent told anyone and cant get that excited 'i'm pregnant' momment, we have to undergo the CVS test so praying every second that the baby will be healthy but i try not to think too far ahead. i am worried thats if i dont connect and i dont get to full term thats i'll suffer postnatal depression or something. i do however go to bed every night with my hand on my baby and pray so i guess that is a small connection. i also think that it is a quilt thing and would hate anyone to think this baby is replacing harrison, its no replacement they would of been siblings. i wish you all a smooth and healthy 9months. xx


----------



## rhealeigh

I haven't told anyone but my dh. I'm concerned about depression after the birth also. I dnt kno why but I just keep wishing this was the baby I lost. I am so sick that I haven't eaten much of anything this past week & that is making me even more emotional. I feel like I'm beginning 2 resent this pregnancy & I dnt understand why since we've been trying 4 over 5 yrs. I just pray it gets better


----------



## StarBright25

ah hun, i'm sorry. i think maybe u should talk to your midwife or doctor if your feeling like u maybe resenting this pregnancy & ur wishing this was the baby you lost, though i miss harrison i do see this as a new baby and not a replacement. i hope things get better for you hun. its a hard time especially with it being so soon. try not to beat urself up about it hun.

big :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

